# Word of the Day - Chagrin



## Jace (May 17, 2022)

Word of the Day - Chagrin..n.  /shuh-GRIN/

Def.: A distress of mind caused by humiliation, disappointment or failure 

To the chef's chagrin, the sauce was too sweet.


----------



## Mizmo (May 17, 2022)

...and the beef was tough much to the chagrin of the diners.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 17, 2022)

Much to my chagrin, I cannot afford a Chagall


----------



## ohioboy (May 17, 2022)

Much to my chagrin, I can't afford a  Da Vinci.


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2022)

I will not say anything that might *add* to *your *obvious _chagrin!_


----------



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

My workplace Medical Insurance Company ruled out further scans on my knee, much to my chagrin


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 17, 2022)

What would cause a one to be chagrin?  What popped into my mind was...







 and some examples...


----------



## Jace (May 17, 2022)

All g-r-e-a-t  responses!


----------



## Bretrick (May 17, 2022)

Just now doing a crossword puzzle
Clue - Vexation - Chagrin - 3 letters, ire


----------



## Lavinia (May 17, 2022)

The suspect refused to answer questions, much to the detective's chagrin.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 12, 2022)

"Buy chagrin,  it's so soft!"

...  haha,  meant parady of charmin ,  but searched just now and found this >
"chagrin valley soap & salve Reviews | Influensterinfluenster.com› brand › chagrin-valley-soap-salve › reviews
*It* cleans my hair *very* well and gives me *so* much volume and doesn't dry *it* out. I am ... ... When looking for which one to *buy* I came across *Chagrin* Valley."


----------

